# A woman's right to use frozen sperm after her partner has died



## pols (Nov 8, 2013)

I am a freelance journalist with 38 years experience of writing about women's issues. I am currently researching cases of brave ladies who are pregnant or have given birth to a baby after the death of a partner, using sperm that was collected for that purpose. I believe strongly that these bittersweet stories should be told in a bid to change the current system which sometimes means women have to fight for the right to do this.
If there is anybody out there in this position, I would consider it a privilege to talk to you. Fees or a donation to a charity of choice could be arranged.
On a more general note, I know all the babies on the site are extremely special. But if you feel your story is particularly special and would like to share it, I would love to listen and help you find the right publication.
When dealing with such a delicate and personal issue as infertility, I would always show you the story before it appears in print and ensure you have the right to make changes if you wish. It is your body, your baby - and your story.
You are welcome to contact me on 07932 694939.


----------

